
How to make Tera to become a popular project in GitHub - caijieming
https://github.com/baidu/tera?from=nj
======
caijieming
I found many Chinese projects are hard to attract attention from others, i
need some advice?

~~~
ddorian43
1\. Translate everything that isn't english to it, and delete all forms of
other languages. All communication/docs/code-comments/file-names/whatever need
to be in english.

2\. Create low-effort/starter issues, and mark them as that for starter people
to implement.

